# Opinions on cabinet smokers



## Killa J (Aug 6, 2018)

I’ll be moving in the next 6 months, and I will finally have a yard where I can fit a large smoker. I’ve pretty much decided on a cabinet style smoker. I like offsets, but I want to be able to put it on a little trailer that I have for potentially tailgating with it. There are a lot of models and brands to choose from. I want to stick to around $3k.

I’ve somewhat narrowed it down to an Assassin #24 or a Meadow Creek BX50, but I’m open to other options as long as it isn’t much over $3k and can handle at least 10 racks of St Louis ribs without standing them up. 8 briskets at a time would be great as well.


----------



## 73saint (Aug 6, 2018)

That’s funny, I am about to get a larger capacity smoker and had been looking at the Lang 84.  Just last week I started looking at cabinet smokers for capacity and maneuverability.

That said, I just started looking into La. Boathouse smokers.  I don’t know much about them yet, but I’ve already spoken with a customer out of PA that has ordered several and he is very happy with the product, customer service, as well as price.  The model I looked at was $2500 (the Lang I’m looking at is $7000). 

They do custom builds and deliver for $1 per mile, based out of Baton Rouge La.


----------



## 73saint (Aug 6, 2018)

Funny, the builder just sent me this pic, he was promising he would share some
Pics of the build I am considering purchasing.


----------



## Killa J (Aug 6, 2018)

Man, that’s crazy. I live in Baton Rouge and have never heard of them. Definitely looking into these.


----------



## 73saint (Aug 6, 2018)

Killa J said:


> Man, that’s crazy. I live in Baton Rouge and have never heard of them. Definitely looking into these.


How crazy is that!?  I didn’t even realize where you were.


----------



## Braz (Aug 6, 2018)

Sometimes a plan just comes together.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 7, 2018)

Wow that will be a super size back yard smoker. I'm envious of your plans. Waiting to see your final on this.

Warren


----------



## Killa J (Aug 8, 2018)

I’ve talked to them a little bit. Upside is they have good prices and are local. Downside is their normal smokers are not insulated. They are very thick steel, but not being insulated loses some of the advantage that the other cabinet smokers have.

I’m going to find out if he can make me a smoker almost as wide as that double door one, but with a single door and 3 racks. That way I could cook a piglet without having that bar in the center in the way. Or a bunch of ribs/pork butts/briskets at a time.


----------



## cubalz (Aug 10, 2018)

73saint:That cabinet smoker is HUGE but I don't think I would ever go back to a non-insulated smoker again. Too much fuel usage.


----------



## 73saint (Aug 10, 2018)

cubalz said:


> 73saint:That cabinet smoker is HUGE but I don't think I would ever go back to a non-insulated smoker again. Too much fuel usage.


Well my main purpose was going to be cold smoking so I’m not sure the insulation part would even matter.  But it does give me pause, because I’m sure I will want to use it with heat as well. 

They also have it available in 1/4” steel would that help?


----------



## Killa J (Aug 10, 2018)

I talked to someone who owns one of the non-insulated cabinets and he said he has a hard time controlling the temperature. I no longer have the time or patience to babysit a smoker, so back to looking at an insulated cabinet.


----------



## 73saint (Aug 10, 2018)

Killa J said:


> I talked to someone who owns one of the non-insulated cabinets and he said he has a hard time controlling the temperature. I no longer have the time or patience to babysit a smoker, so back to looking at an insulated cabinet.


Ok, I am going to show my ignorance here but what qualifies it as insulated?  I use a Lang now, it's not insulated??  I just went by the steel thickness when I started asking ?'s.  So, if they can make a 1/4" steel version, then what insulation would be required to make it "better"?  Sorry for the confusion...


----------



## Killa J (Aug 10, 2018)

Lang is not insulated, but is 1/4”. Insulated is a two layers of a thinner gauge metal with a heat barrier in between. Holds heat a lot better and uses less fuel. Should also keep more consistent temperatures.

Boathouse will make an insulated smoker, but it adds a lot to the cost and makes it weigh about 1.5x what the standard one weighs.


----------



## 73saint (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks Killa.  So, just a follow up ? (Because I have never used a cabinet smoker)...

If I were to go the route of Boathouse, but use 1/4" steel with no insulation, would I get the same heat/ambient/maintaining temps as I would with my lang?


----------



## Killa J (Aug 10, 2018)

I’ve actually never used a cabinet smoker before. It seems like on paper it would be as easy to maintain temperature with the same thickness steel. The person I know with the boathouse smoker told me he doesn’t like how the door seals, but it’s several years old. The design may have gotten better. The Vulcan series they make looks like it would seal really well.


----------



## 73saint (Aug 10, 2018)

Killa J said:


> I’ve actually never used a cabinet smoker before. It seems like on paper it would be as easy to maintain temperature with the same thickness steel. The person I know with the boathouse smoker told me he doesn’t like how the door seals, but it’s several years old. The design may have gotten better. The Vulcan series they make looks like it would seal really well.



I do competition cooks with a guy who owns a Boathouse and he has issues with the door closing properly as well; but I always assumed it was b/c it hadn't been maintained properly (that was entirely an assumption though).  I'm still very much on the fence with this.  Thanks for your input!


----------



## Killa J (Aug 10, 2018)

You’re welcome. I still may look at one of his offsets later on, so I’m glad you told me about Boathouse. And that little rocket stove looks like it would be cool to have as well.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 3, 2018)

Interesting thread so bumping to see what you are leaning towards. I was looking at moving from my electric and propane smokers to a stick burner. After a decent amount of research and considering my time I opted to go for a vertical insulated cabinet. After shopping for about a month I settled in on a used large 270 Smokers cabinet. Picking it up next Friday. I cannot wait to fire it up.


----------

